# What are you listening to?



## SarahNull (Mar 13, 2011)

Right now, I am listening to "Wish I Had An Angel" by "Nightwish"

What are you listening to?


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm listening to my boyfriend playing Modern Warfare... lol


----------



## llehsal (Mar 13, 2011)

i would have to say pop.  Everything on the radio these days sounds popish and full of auto tune :/

Listening to Adele's new album - 21


----------



## katana (Mar 13, 2011)

When I listen to the radio it is mainly news or rock, that my fiance chooses.


----------



## janetgriselle (Mar 14, 2011)

I love country music and I also love rock. Lately I've been listening to a lot of 90's rock, Nirvana, Stone Temple Pilots, Smashing Pumpkins etc. I also listen to a lot of talk radio. I have a love-hate relationship with Sirius Satellite Radio.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 14, 2011)

I am listening to "Metalingus" by a band called "Alter Bridge".


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 16, 2011)

Britney!


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 16, 2011)

I am listening to "Higher" by "Taio Cruz" featuring "Travie McCoy"


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 16, 2011)

Castle Walls by TI featuring Christina Aguilera


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 16, 2011)

ooh-ooh-ooh-oohhh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 17, 2011)

The Show Must Go On by Queen


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2011)

I cannot stop listening to "Distant Relatives" by Nas and Jr. Gong. That album is how I feel about the world right now.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 18, 2011)

Try A Little Tenderness by Otis Redding


----------



## magosienne (Mar 18, 2011)

I've recently been listening to Emilie Autumn, it's not a huge love but some of her songs are really well done, i like Dead is the new alive, and Hollow like my soul. I add NIB (stands for Nativity in black) from Black Sabbath, this remains my favorite song from this band.


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been chillin to Bob Marley.  I think I've listened to "Three little birds" a hundred times today.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 19, 2011)

Vivo Per Lei by Andrea Bocelli featuring Giorgia


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 19, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 19, 2011)

Saint of Me by The Rolling Stones


----------



## tiarra (Mar 19, 2011)

Lisa Hall - Is This Real?


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 19, 2011)

Didn't We Almost Have It All by Whitney Houston


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 5, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 6, 2011)

I love Prince! Fortunate Son by CCR is almost over. Spirit In The Sky by Norman Greenbaum is about to come on.


----------



## bCreative (Apr 6, 2011)

Rihanna - S&amp;M


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 7, 2011)

Home Sweet Home by Motley Crue


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 8, 2011)

This Too Shall Pass by Yolanda Adams


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 8, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 8, 2011)

Natasha bedingfield - strip me- 2010


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 8, 2011)

Gillian Welch!!


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 11, 2011)

We Care Alot by Faith No More


----------



## tiarra (Apr 11, 2011)

The Pretty Reckless - Make Me Wanna Die


----------



## tiarra (Apr 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rihanna - S&amp;M



I just listened to the Britney Spears remix of this and found it unnecessary.


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 11, 2011)

I was going to ask, what your thoughts were. I haven't listened to it yet.

Listening to Radio Gaga by Queen


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 12, 2011)

Right now I'm listening to the husband snore and the puppy whine because he doesn't like the snoring!! Gggrrr


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 12, 2011)

hahaha, I have a Boston Terrier that snores loud.


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 16, 2011)

Judas by Lady Gaga


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 20, 2011)

Little Bird by Annie Lennox


----------



## tiarra (Apr 20, 2011)

Lady Gaga - Judas


----------



## tiarra (Apr 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Little Bird by Annie Lennox



LOVE this song!


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, it's a great song for sure. Currently listening to Someone Like You by Adele.


----------



## TMarie (Apr 21, 2011)

I just listened to "Fat Bottomed Girls" by the cast of Glee.   I have also been listening to Adele, love her latest album.


----------



## Maris Crane (May 2, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 2, 2011)

My boyfriend playing APB and screaming at the computer


----------



## bamboogirls (May 3, 2011)

My husband playing with his new mixer and newer tracks. the track is laser cats by dj icey but it is likely to change to change very very soon and very very often.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> he is djing!


----------



## Yukiko (May 9, 2011)

Rock, Pop, Eurobeat, and world music (German/Korean/Japanese/Russian...etc)

Listening to right now:

The Birthday Massacre - Red Stars


----------



## SarahNull (Jun 24, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Brandy Lynette (Jul 13, 2011)

blame game by Kanye West feat John Legend....Chris Rock kills me at the end with the tags..


----------



## Millie3 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've got a little bit of everything on my Grooveshark.

At this very second it's "Everytime You Go" by Ellie Goulding. Love some great British Pop!

Up next is Adele!


----------



## stacy111 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey i am listening titanic song "my heart will go on"/


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 4, 2011)

Dionne Warwick: Wives &amp; Lovers

Hey, little girl,
Comb your hair, fix your make-up.
Soon he will open the door.
Don't think because
There's a ring on your finger,
You needn't try any more

For wives should always be lovers, too.
Run to his arms the moment he comes home to you.
I'm warning you.

Day after day,
There are girls at the office,
And men will always be men.
Don't send him off
With your hair still in curlers.
You may not see him again.

For wives should always be lovers, too.
Run to his arms the moment he comes home to you.
He's almost here.

Hey, little girl
Better wear something pretty,
something you'd wear to go to the city.
And dim all the lights,
Pour the wine, start the music.
Time to get ready for love.

Dim all the lights,
Pour the wine,start the music.
Time to get ready for love.
Time to get ready,time to get ready for love.
Time to get ready,time to get ready for love.


----------



## llehsal (Aug 4, 2011)

Danza Kudoro - Omar

End of Time - Beyonce

Para Tu Amor - Juanes

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 11, 2011)

The calvertron booty mix of that song is good! Well, if you like dubstep.
 



> Originally Posted by *Brandy Lynette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> blame game by Kanye West feat John Legend....Chris Rock kills me at the end with the tags..


 
There are a bunch of Ellie Goulding EDM mixes, you should check out the Bassnectar Lights mix and Jakwob Starry Eyed mix!
 



> Originally Posted by *Millie3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got a little bit of everything on my Grooveshark.
> 
> ...


Right now I'm listening to the Benny Benassi set from EDC this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 15, 2011)

"Under the Bridge" by Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## divadoll (Nov 17, 2011)

The cat getting all cuddly and purring while trying to fall asleep on my foot....so cute.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 9, 2011)

Caught Like a Fly by Falling in Reverse. It's been stuck in my head for days now.


----------



## Rachel_ (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm listening to September by Earth, Wind &amp; Fire


----------



## Rachel_ (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm listening to September by Earth, Wind &amp; Fire


----------

